# g8 summit and rnc and..



## ftcollinsanarcho (Oct 30, 2011)

so the g8 summit will be in may in chicago.. and the rnc will be in miami. i dont know when (any info appreciated on this one) and of course the occupy movement is going strong all over the place! well, does anyone have any info on any other protests?


----------



## 40 Hands (Nov 12, 2011)

G8 is May 15th ive been tryin to figure out where it will be located but havent gotten that much info yet. Ill keep this thread posted about any info i may find.


----------

